# Please need help! I want to decorate my living room but dont know how?



## logluvr (Jul 8, 2011)

I would first get rid of the big entertainment center. If you can hang your TV on the wall between the 2 windows at the end that will open up the room. Look for a smaller cabinet that is more open for DVDs and other stuff.

Move your couch under the windows to the right side of the picture.

Since you said you like water falls I would get a couch back table and place it where the center is right now and get one of those counter top water features.
Now I cannot help you with art work since my taste runs more towards landscapes and western. If you have cable watch DIY Network and HGTV there are some great shows where designers help homeowners sell their houses.


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

This should probably be moved out of project showcase...


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

coderguy said:


> This should probably be moved out of project showcase...


Just saw this, and I agree.

Moved to Interior Decorating section.

Fish tank built into an exterior wall???????????

loce lights? contemporan look? What language is this?

DM


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I really like the statue in the middle of the floor. Maybe that could be placed on your lap:laughing:. I have to agree that the wall unit is way to big for the space. Agree that you need window treatments, fabric always softens up a space and gives added color. What you are asking for here is not an easy task. IMHO you should get with someone in your area, be it an interior designer or even someone like me, I paint, I sew, but I do have a good eye. To bring someone into your home who can see your colors, ask the questions about your lifestyle and wants, goals you would like for your home, IMHO, this can not be done on the internet. Maybe check in your area for someone who does custom window treatments, their fees may be less than an interior decorator. I always say that you need to pick your fabrics first, then the colors for the rest of the room will fall into place. As far as getting accessories, think about your own friends who have homes that you have liked the setting, ask them for help. Even just browsing magazines, cutting out pics of what you like and take them with you on a SHOPPING trip, oh what fun. Many of the higher end furniture companies have decorators that if you dangle a sale in front of them will come give you some advice.

I still like the statue:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

m1951mm said:


> I really like the statue in the middle of the floor.


I really wanted to say that.... or something similar.... 
You beat me to it.

DM


----------



## Brenda_Simons (Sep 1, 2011)

First of all you should repaint it. It looks so dark. I think that this makes it even smaller.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It looks to me like it's already painted white. I think the photo is dark is all.

DM


----------



## Piotr (Sep 1, 2011)

everything depends on the style do you prefer modern or classic - what about the ceiling and walls


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Piotr said:


> everything depends on the style do you prefer modern or classic - what about the ceiling and walls


 At this point this is way to much info and does not pertain to what the OP has in mind. Are you trying to get enough posts to spam us:laughing:,


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

He/she did THAT in ANOTHER post.....

DM


----------



## Piotr (Sep 1, 2011)

WHAT IS bad, why is the forum if you can not write anything, it is pointless. I asked a normal question, and added 2 different pictures, contemporary and classical room - any designer will ask the first question, what style will. Believe me I do not depend on the amount of posts because I do not have any benefit from this.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Piotr said:


> WHAT IS bad, why is the forum if you can not write anything, it is pointless. I asked a normal question, and added 2 different pictures, The pictures you added had to do with ceiling issues, that is not the question that the original poster was asking about. contemporary and classical room - any designer will ask the first question, I agree that a designer will ask what type of style a person wants to acheive. what style will. Believe me I do not depend on the amount of posts because I do not have any benefit from this.


 I am sorry if you feel that you are not getting benefit from this forum. 

I have no idea why you would post pictures of ceilings when the poster was wanting ideas as far as furniture placement, fabrics etc. Those are IMHO (In My Humble Opinion) could only be answered by someone who could be in the space in question and talk with the homeowner as to the look they want to achieve. This is a difficult task, let alone trying to do it on the internet with just posting pictures.

The forum is always very happy to see input to help the poster of the question get to results that will solve their problem. Sometimes there are answers that just do not fit the question, or the question is just not that easy for a type written answer.


----------



## webwarrior2 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd suggest keeping most of the room neutral colors as you don't have much natural light. Then brighten it with throw pillows and accents with color. The fish tank could be good if you choose fish that are bright, tropical colors. A pair of floor lamps would brighten things up.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

How does a thread such as this one get 2,900 views in only fourteen days? And has only 14 total comments so far *?*

Somebodies cooking the books here somewhere.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Google tags?

Tags = decorating my living room, help me decorate, many windows, narrow rectangular room, needing help

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh.... and Bud, please edit your sig. 
Name calling is not allowed here, even when humorous.

DM


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

...and only fourteen comments???
I ain't buyin' it.


----------



## needhelproom (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow! Thanks guys for all your replies , opinions and pictures shared . It really opened my eyes as to what can look decent in that particular room . I will definitely take some of your advices , I did like the 2 picture shown in one of the replies, I think pic# 2 inspired me to maybe redo my ceiling and give it that modern twist ! Thanks so much ) I'm glad u found this website )


----------



## needhelproom (Aug 25, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> Google tags?
> 
> Tags = decorating my living room, help me decorate, many windows, narrow rectangular room, needing help
> 
> DM


Great advise I'll def try that !!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> Google tags?
> 
> Tags = decorating my living room, help me decorate, many windows, narrow rectangular room, needing help
> 
> DM


What is Google tags?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

jiju1943 said:


> What is Google tags?


Here's an explanation.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> Here's an explanation.


Thanks Leah, I don't know if I am smart enough to understand all of that. It is kinda hard to teach old dogs new tricks.:yes: I do appreciate the link.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

jiju1943 said:


> Thanks Leah, I don't know if I am smart enough to understand all of that. It is kinda hard to teach old dogs new tricks.:yes: I do appreciate the link.


Think of them as 'keywords' preceded by a "#" pound-sign or hash-mark.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> Think of them as 'keywords' preceded by a "#" pound-sign or hash-mark.


Now I get it, thanks Leah, I appreciate that. Man I feel so...:whistling2:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

jiju1943 said:


> Now I get it, thanks Leah, I appreciate that. Man I feel so...:whistling2:


If it makes you feel any better. I'm 35 - I rarely use tags and only have in the last year or so.


----------



## michigan girl (Sep 10, 2011)

Having worked for 15 years as a seamstress for decorators, I would contact an interior designer, not just a decorator. Designers have more structural experience than decorators. Get proposals from 2 or 3 and make sure they are on the same page as you are. Do some homework first, look at tons of magazines etc so you can give him /her your best info as to what you want. They can do visuals for you so you can see what they are thinking. HIRING A DESIGNER is money well spent ! designers have their own contractors, seamstresses, painters, so they do all the work for you : ) Be smart:don't try to do it yourself...you will waste money : ) trust me.


----------



## KarimT (Oct 10, 2014)

I am having quite a bit of a problem finding the right arrangements myself.

Been looking around the web but despite the great amount of suggtestions, I still can't seem to find anything especially useful that would suit my need.

My biggest concern is style, not just practice applications to this or that item.

Been looking around, a friend suggested to read up on things like the living room arrangement art and the likes and although if features many advices, still does NOT cut it.

Only giving this to show you the kind of websites the web seems to be flooded and I keep FAILING to find the right style for me.

To be more precise, I am looking for a multi-dimensional living space that would feature a relaxing corner, a place for my desk and PC, hence working/entertainment corner, place for my electronic drums and a bit of space left to place a meditation mat.

Anything you could suggest in terms of resources or else, a practical advice, would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

There are always new ideas invented with time to decorate your living room, you should select the latest one. Light up your living room with white, use white upholstery and decorative accents in a variety of light hues to add extra depth and dimension.


----------

